# Ninjitsu vs. Ninjutsu



## Cryozombie (Jun 7, 2003)

http://www.anitashidoshi.net/WhatIsNinjitsu.html

Wow... Thats one Heck of a Rant...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=466

(Ninjitsu.com vs. Ninjutsu.com)


----------

